# Leopard Gecko vivarium size



## Nixx (Nov 27, 2014)

Hi - hope im posting this in the right place.

I have a 2 year old leo and about 7 months ago I moved her from her exo terra viv (45 cube) into a bigger viv which is 86x37.5x16.5cm (34x15x16.5inch) to give her more space.

The temps in the new one are still the same as the old one (32 on the hot side, 23ish on the cold, using a UTH and heat bulb), the hides ect are all the same ones out of the old viv and the floor is tiles, same as the old one, so nothing is really different except the space she has.

Since she's been in there though she never comes out of her hide, she's not really interested food, she's eating still just not as much as she used to. She still has a chunky tail and is pooing and shedding fine so im not too worried there, but she used to be out and about late most evenings and now I dont really see her anymore. She seems perfectly healthy shes just acting different.

Is this an age thing as she's getting older now so less interested in me handling her? Or do you think she doesnt like the bigger viv and is hiding? is it possible what she doesnt like it?


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

can you put a picture of the enclosure up?

she probably needs more places to hide, leos have two immediate reactions to threats, either they dive straight down the nearest hole, or they freeze up, freezing isn't a good solution and is stressful for them, which is why they don't like to be out in the open with more than a few steps to a hide/hole/burrow/cover; so the more places you can give her to hide, the more likely she is to be out and about...its all about making her feel secure

leos love tunnels, so you really cant go over-the-top with hides and cover, lots of cork bark tubes, hollowed out pieces of wood, fake plants, rocks, reptile hides and even kitchen roll tubes will all be helpful


----------



## Nixx (Nov 27, 2014)

I have no idea how to upload pictures but I think you may be on to something with that - I have moved the hides over but not added more so her hidey holes are a lot more spaced out now.

I will add more and see if that makes her happier!!

Thank you


----------



## Tongue Flicker (Oct 26, 2014)

A 2 year old gecko is still young in comparison to their lifespan. Maybe she just needs a little more time adjusting


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Nixx. At the top of this forum section has a sticky on how to post pictures with photobucket. Might be something you're interested in. Here's a direct link:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/newbie-advice/112135-how-post-pictures-using-photobucket.html

Good luck and if you have any issues feel free to ask


----------

